# John Deere model L series 51 parts needed



## Montanafarmer (10 mo ago)

I am in need of this ground drive part that has broken in three pieces. Thanks for any help!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Montanafarmer, welcome to the tractor forum.

Contact Bill at [email protected] He will have the parts your need. Attached below is his long standing classified for spreader parts:









Ground Drive Manure Spreader Parts


Bill, I picked up a model L and Have not had the chance to get into it but do know I will need parts key 9, and 12, two each for the widespread. That's just for starters. Do you have these? Danom, I should have anything you need for your "L". E-mail me at [email protected] I hope we...




www.tractorforum.com


----------

